# Question on pond plants



## Morgan Freeman (10 Nov 2011)

Not even sure if this is the best section to ask, but I figured the most knowledge on pond plants could be found here.

Basically, I've been researching a small planted container pond for my mum's garden. I was looking at a lot of marginal plants and wondered if any of the varieties that are good for shaded areas could actually be grown indoors all year round? I'd imagine none of the native species but there must be some that could be grown? I'm thinking of a riparium style fish tank run walsted style using larger outdoor marginal types. It would be a cold water setup.


----------



## Gill (10 Nov 2011)

I have used Marginal Pond Plants alot in my tanks. And they adapt well. plus they are alot cheaper.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (10 Nov 2011)

Fantastic!

I was partly drawn to the price aswell


----------

